# Minimum post height



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

We have a project where it's a one story house on a wood raised floor foundation, no frost issues down here in this part of Cali; it's an old house, built in 1925 and some of the posts and piers have deteriorated, we're replacing the bad ones.

The crawl space doesn't have a lot of room and when the pad the post will rest on is 6" up from grade, the length of the post to the girder is short. I've been looking and looking in the CRC/IRC to try and find what the minimum allowed length of a post in this situation is with no luck.

I've attached a stripped down detail showing the condition. Any insight into this is appreciated!

Rio

P.S. This issue came up a while back and I seem to remember that 4" was the minimum allowed but am not sure on that at all.


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

Why use a post at all. Raise the height of the concrete to the final height of the beam/girder. Use a Simpson Post base as an attachment between the Concrete and Beam 

Simpson Strong Tie PBS44A or PBS66A
Simpson Strong Tie ABU44A or ABU66A

We use posts to raise the height of structures, if you don't need the height nothing says you have to use a post. Just use the standoff style connector and wrap with flashing. Reinforce Concrete as needed


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

There is no minimum post height.

Only requirement is a positive connection to the girt from the pad.

Is the footing already there and the detail you provided the actual condition?

Seems odd to use a BC for the post base embedded in concrete.

Andy.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. The grade is sloping so for the part that has more space we'll do the post but will go with an appropriate base instead of using the BC (thanks Andy!), maybe use one of the ones listed by Keeyter and thanks to you for calling those out.

I had planned on where the posts get too small going with a connector directly from the pad to the girder but was thinking along the lines of using an EB type as I thought it would be easier to get a snug fit having the adjustable base.

These will be new footings, the city wants the old ones out although they looked okay to me


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

x2 with Andy, if there is existing footing under the post or if you pitting a new one, all you need is positive connection. That post only breaks up the floor span and strap or what ever you use to make a connection don't need to be embedded into concrete.


----------

